
Windows Phone 7 Needs Hard Reset When Swapping SD Cards - iuguy
http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2010/10/13/windows-phone-7-needs-hard-reset-when-swapping-sd-cards/
======
ForumRatt
Wow, another Windows feature!

